# BenFer Performance CAI dyno test results...



## Killer Junior (Dec 21, 2002)

http://forum.e46fanatics.com/showth...&threadid=54311

Here are the results of the dyno run for the BenFer Performance CAI. The dyno tests were conducted at Dyno-Pro in Denver. The overall temperature of the facility was around 80 degrees Fahrenheit and the altitude of the city is about 5300 ft. above sea level. Other than that, no other variables were evident that would influence the dyno results either way. During testing, the conditions did not change. That made for equal playing ground for both intakes. Bear, the dyno tech and professional sprint car driver, used a Dynojet chassis dynometer which measured RWHP. The initial base-line test run was done with the BenFer CAI with K&N filter upgrade since it was already installed. Keep in mind that no other performance upgrades were utilized during these runs. This test was conducted using the intake alone. We did four runs with the BFP CAI and four with the stock air box. As you can see in the test results, the max torque of 164.1 ft. lbs. was achieved at approximately 4300 RPM with a significant gain of nearly 10 ft lbs of torque and 7 HP increase over stock. The BFP maintained an increase in both HP and TQ across the power band. Even in the higher RPM range at around 5500 RPM, the BFP CAI measured 157.8 over the stock 155.4 ft lbs tq. I was thoroughly impressed with these results. When the OEM air box was reinstalled and tested, you could immediately hear the difference between the two. The stock intake sounded as if it was gasping for air compared to the distinguished, highly audible and throaty roar of the BFP CAI. It was like night and day. During real world everyday driving, all I can say is that you can definitely feel as well as hear the difference. The car is a lot quicker off the jump. During a launch at 3500 RPM, the throttle response was incredible. The low-end torque can definitely be felt. At higher speeds, the engine feels much more aspirated and is pulling much harder. I would go out on a limb to say that due to the colder outside temperature, tq and hp are increased even more than the numbers posted.

Overall, this is a great intake that can be had at an exceptional value. I would recommend this to anyone who is looking for a less expensive alternative to Dinan, ECIS or Conforti CAIs. On top of being able to upgrade to a K&N filter, AEM bypass and your choice of 4 custom colors, you get most bang for the buck. I hope this review will satisfy those interested in this intake. I'm a very satisfied customer.

:thumbup:


----------



## Orient330iNYC (Jul 30, 2002)

how does one get into the GB for one of these?


----------



## Killer Junior (Dec 21, 2002)

Orient330iNYC said:


> *how does one get into the GB for one of these? *


Simply e-mail me with year/model of your E46, whether or not you've got bi-xenons, if you'll want the K&N air filter and/or AEM bypass upgrade and what custom color you'd like (see pic). This group buy is being officially hosted at Bimmervibe.com.


----------



## JLee (Jul 19, 2002)

is that a K&N Filter ? 

hmmn, i need to replace my dinan filter with a K&N i wonder if that will work

jeff


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

I thought that Dinan used a K&N filter, even though they deny it.


----------



## JLee (Jul 19, 2002)

i dunno, i thought it was but when i look at it the layer seems thinner than a standard K&N, 

ideally, i would get the foam filter like ITG or Amsoil but i don't think they make anything compatible


----------



## Killer Junior (Dec 21, 2002)

...about 5 spots left. Extended to allow 50 in. 

http://www.bimmervibe.com/phorum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=767


----------

